# do i need a blu-ray player



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

PSB imagine C center
energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
minx 322 sub woofer
Boston Acoustics RS334 tower speakers
Boston Acoustics VRX rears or surround 
Marantz SR5010

i have just purchased this system
i already had the energy speakers

roughly how much a month do you spend on blu-ray movies
do any of you burn blu-rays and if so is the quality that much better or can you not just play the file with your computer
i hope this can start a disscusion i am trying to learn about blu-rays and other new toys to add to my marantz receiver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

"Do you need a bluray player" well it depends on what your going to view it on? There is a substantial difference in picture quality and sound over DVD. But if all your going to use is a small display the difference is less obvious.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I know there's not a lot of rental places anymore but Family Video sells there blu ray discs about a month after release for 11.99 they drop over time to 9.99 then 3 for $21 and if they have to many or the movie blows even cheaper. I think they sell them online as well,we buy a lot of movies and mostly used because I'm cheap. Blu as mentioned above looks and sounds great okay most look great but like Tony said size of your display makes a big difference. When your looking at players make sure to try them out you don't want one that makes a ton of noise it gets annoying and you'll want to replace most likely.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

There is a big diff in the video quality and audio on bluray. It depends on the tv, how far you sit and if you have a receiver with latest codecs at least with TrueHd and DTS MASTER.
YES it's night and day.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually rip my BRs to my NAS... I do it mainly for convenience, and not having to worry about a disc getting damaged. The quality can vary depending on how you rip it. I rip mine to a MKV file, and select same as source for the audio, and video quality. The files are bigger than if you used a different method, but I want it to be as good as the original.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

geo22 said:


> roughly how much a month do you spend on blu-ray movies


Well, that depends on how many good movies--IMO--are released that month (I've already purchased all the older titles I want).


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

geo22 said:


> do i need a blu-ray player


If you intend on playing Blu-ray discs in a stand-alone, non-PC device, yes.


----------

